# dexter's butt wrap LOL



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bought one of these finally from petsmart...not so sure how to use them though...i mean how tight are they supposed to be? O_O; i got small because on the weight it said up to 15 lbs and it looked so tight...but dexter didn't complain

what?...is.....this???








stop laughing!!








i got a plan!








here goes....bite bite bite~








dexter no! if u dont wear it u dont get these~~








a new bone...hmmm~ damn u evil bone








sucha tease!









i was thinking of getting these soon...it looks more comfie 
http://www.sassypup.net/Puppy-Diapers-Skull-Bones-Red-Rewashable-Male-Dog-Bellybands-p-16641.html


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha, that is soooo cute! He looks mighty handsome in his pampy.  I bought one of those for Lexie for when she's in heat, but the XS fell off of her.  So we ended up getting some handmade frilly little girly panties.  Dexter sure makes his butt wrap look cute!

Oh wait a minute, I just noticed that's a belly band. The girl diaper that Petsmart sells looks exactly like that, except it's panties. :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

why the heck do you want him to wear that anyway?...Dexter is so cute and funny....I know your mommy got to get you more treats!!..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a belly band Moni. I thought it was the diaper too. :lol: It keeps them from marking.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> It's a belly band Moni. I thought it was the diaper too. :lol: It keeps them from marking.


LOL...yeah I thought it was a diaper...LOL...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! u guys are silly~ speaking of marking...
dexter went outside and tried to mark the bush but nothing came out so he had his leg up for a while HAHAHA :x

wow *TLI*: ur lexie is too tiny for those! 
*nana4u*: dexter marks like no tomorrow and those were treats for him! nothing new just yet though...spent $50 today already


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL! u guys are silly~ speaking of marking...
> dexter went outside and tried to mark the bush but nothing came out so he had his leg up for a while HAHAHA :x
> 
> wow *TLI*: ur lexie is too tiny for those!
> *nana4u*: dexter marks like no tomorrow and those were treats for him! nothing new just yet though...spent $50 today already


I just ordered the no smell bullystick online...have you try it out yet?.....also OMG....Dexter have endless treats!!......


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the moomoo one?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> the moomoo one?


yes...i ordered the 12" one..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nope im sticking to bullysticks right now, tell me how it goes with that when you get it though


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> nope im sticking to bullysticks right now, tell me how it goes with that when you get it though


I sure will ....I know how you are with treats...LOL..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL! u guys are silly~ speaking of marking...
> dexter went outside and tried to mark the bush but nothing came out so he had his leg up for a while HAHAHA :x
> 
> wow *TLI*: ur lexie is too tiny for those!



Haha, he wanted to mark something even if he didn't have anything to leave. :lol:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww poor Dex! He's such a cutie and look at all those treats!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucky spoiled Dexter! I thought my two were spoiled...but they got nothing on you!! You are such a handsome boy even in your belly band!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, i was definitely confused when I saw that on him. it makes me think twice about wanting a boy. Do all boys go through this marking?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ooo Quark had to wear one of toughs


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

chilady502 said:


> Yeah, i was definitely confused when I saw that on him. it makes me think twice about wanting a boy. Do all boys go through this marking?


yes all boys go through the marking but not as bad if they are neutered(so i've heard). since mine isn't, it does it everyday in small corners...esp the bed end on the floor.
my guy does it on there, bathroom toilet floor, livingroom curtain, outside 2 places, all bushes in the yard, mom's bed corner floor, newspaper stack in the hall, kitchen floor near the fridge, garbage can floor in my room :foxes15: lol geez! he even peed on my leg once...LOL


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Too funny! But he didn't seem too bothered at all.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why don't you get Dexter neutered?? It's healthier for them and it would be sooooooo much less work for you!! I say get that boy neutered!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i used these diapers for carrera- www.jjdiapers.ca
they stayed on wonderfully! i'm assuming the belly bands would as well, carrera tried to do everything in her power to get that thing off and never could, we always took it off for her within 15 minutes though. i was going to use it as a potty training aid (have her wear it in between potty breaks) but soon realized that our issue was with the smell in the carpet that made her want to mark there again. i suggest using "get serious" to get all of the smell out, this may help dexter, you can use it on all types of materials, so i would wipe down everything with it.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

is marknig bad outside? bam marked in my house for about a month before i got him neutered and since then he's stopped that behavior in the house - btu when i take him out to pee he lifts his leg on trees bushes etc. it's not exactly an unwanted behavior since he knows he can only do it outside. hmmmmmmm but i do need to get him a belly band because this chihuahua meet up group i belong to require them for all boys attending. dexter is so cute and he wears his like a champ!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Why don't you get Dexter neutered?? It's healthier for them and it would be sooooooo much less work for you!! I say get that boy neutered!


no! hehe~ they still have health problems when they are neutured, just different kinds. there are posts about it in the older threads if you wanna read 
*carrera*: does "get serious" really work? i've seen it in petsmart all the time and it's never sold out as well meaning everyone else buys the simple solutions and other brands....i've been skeptical about getting that one...hmm~ 
*ahra1284:* marking outside is a natural instinct for them and i think it's fine but inside is bad! LOL esp. since we dont have another dog...how silly  yea he doesn't mind the band at all, even though it's quite tight...i gotta measure him again and buy another soon >_<


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

it worked wonders!---for carrera anyways 
i was told it was better then simple solutions, i used get serious after going through a whole gallon of natures miracle along with many other things, including steam cleaning. just follow the exact directions and you should be good.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

carrera said:


> it worked wonders!---for carrera anyways
> i was told it was better then simple solutions, i used get serious after going through a whole gallon of natures miracle along with many other things, including steam cleaning. just follow the exact directions and you should be good.


wow steam cleaning, we did that too on the carpet! LOL~ i'll think about it
when i get my pay  thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> no! hehe~ they still have health problems when they are neutured, just different kinds. there are posts about it in the older threads if you wanna read
> 
> Ok... I'm just curious... WHY do you want to put up with him peeing all over your house when you know that it will completely stop or greatly decrease by neutering? You obviously do NOT want him neutered. Why not?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> pigeonsheep said:
> 
> 
> > no! hehe~ they still have health problems when they are neutured, just different kinds. there are posts about it in the older threads if you wanna read
> ...


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

personally, because i am lazy yet still OCD with cleaning/neatness, his marking drove me absolutely insane, and i did not condone his occasional humping, so i got bam neutered. anasthesia is a relatively safe procedure provided it's done by a reputable vet under normal circumstance, but i totally understand your fear - i was a compete wreck the entire day when bam was getting the chopchop. its so scary to think something could go wrong!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> personally, because i am lazy yet still OCD with cleaning/neatness, his marking drove me absolutely insane, and i did not condone his occasional humping, so i got bam neutered. anasthesia is a relatively safe procedure provided it's done by a reputable vet under normal circumstance, but i totally understand your fear - i was a compete wreck the entire day when bam was getting the chopchop. its so scary to think something could go wrong!!


lol his humping i tend to notice he only does it when he has too much energy. like when i dont take him out for a walk after i get back home he'll hump my leg when we're going to sleep LOL ~ but last night i took him for a walk and he was totally tired from walking and eatin his chicken dinner especially  thanks for understanding ahra! not too many people here do


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Dexter alway get chicken....lucky!!..


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Since you couldn't get Dexter to quit marking is that why you use the doggy diaper , perhaps when he is inside? Maybe this is my solution. Is it expensive, does it have an insert and can you use newborn diapers and cut a hole out for the tail?


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Oh now I get it, will he eventually quit when he sees he cannot mark? Could you make those if you sew?
Linda


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Boy aren't these guys expensive, buying them is just the beginning.
I have lost count of what I have spent. Cubbie doesn't mark anymore that I have seen. But I keep a puppy pad in my laundry room and when we are gone for more than 3 hours he seems to use it. I put the ugodog back in there with a pad on top to see if he will use that eventually. There are some awesome puppy pads on the net, the best ones, they do not leak at all on your tile or carpet. It is a medical supply place.
You have a long hair like me.
Hope the belly bands work, let me know, eventually he will quit probably. But make sure you change it often or it can cause absesses and problems.
Linda


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> he even peed on my leg once...LOL


heee heee! tooo funny! face it pidge, you belong to him!:laughing8:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Well no matter what their used for they are just too darned cute!! All he needs is a little cowboy hat and some boots and he would be set!! Adorable pics!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha what the. this was an old post. glad to see you back here! 
hmmm wow linda well he does still mark. i seem to have misplaced the buttwrap...unless dexter hid it o.o
thanks dazymae! lmao cowboy. i havent tried a hat on him yet but he hates wearing booties. i cant get all 4 of them on...he takes the other off when i put another on


----------

